# HP Pavillion DV1000 Setup



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

I just got a laptop from a friend who got a new one, but he didnt have any of the disks. I am struggling to get this thing back running without the disks, I mostly need the driver for the onboard wireless, but I dont know what brand or type or anything else it is, just that it is there. Anyone know where i can get the disks, or who can send me an iso of the disks? It would be a great help, thanks.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you supply the service tag # of the laptop. I maybe able to narrow the search
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

dv1710ca i think. It says service tag, but it is kind of obscure. The pic is of the tag, If that isnt it and theres another way to find it please let me know.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi I narrowed it down to 2 Drivers. An Intel wireless and a Broadcom Wireless. Here is a link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3200974&lang=en

Download the intel mobile chipset driver first.

These Drivers are for XP. I am unsure what OS you are using. If you have a different OS please post. I would try the Broadcom driver first. If it does not work then uninstall it and use the Intel Driver. Also Post what other drivers you may be missing. They would be in the Device Manager highlited with a yellow or red exclamation point.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

the one that says " Intel Chipset Installation Utility for ICH7" is the one you mean right? and yes i am using xp.


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

Also, is it a driver i need in order to get the onboard wireless working again? or is there something else i should do?


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

i got my wireless working, Now i need to get the right driver for the onboard speakers so that the volume control works to control their volume. Any suggestions?:normal:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Good, Glad to here your wireless is working.
The Audio driver is in the same Link I gave you earlier. It also list 2 drivers. Download both and install each driver If one does not work then remove and install the next one.
I am sorry that I can't narrow it down futher for you.
Keep me POSTED. Make sure you go to the device manager and look for any other errors and POST them if there is.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

I think i have the right driver for the sound. I went to the device manager and it had a few with question marks. any idea what they are?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Does this Laptop have a card reader, webcam or bluetooth? If so they need the drivers installed. The PCI Modem driver also needs to be installed The mobile intel chipset driver is under the graphics. Intel mobile 945G graphic I think. If we can't narrow this down a little more download and run EVEREST and post the results. It may help us help you.
How did you make out with the sound?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

RegRoch,
Why are you double Posting? We still have work to do on these other drivers. They maybe related to your LAN connection. The Moderators will not allow double Posting. You may find your threads closed. Please read the rules.
Thanks,
Bill
PS I maybe slow in my response, but we did get your wireless hooked up, right?


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> RegRoch,
> Why are you double Posting? We still have work to do on these other drivers. They maybe related to your LAN connection. The Moderators will not allow double Posting. You may find your threads closed. Please read the rules.
> Thanks,
> Bill
> PS I maybe slow in my response, but we did get your wireless hooked up, right?


The triple post was a ways away from that last post, and it was an accident. I just found the edit post thing, sorry. anyway, yes the wireless got hooked up, and it works great. It has a card reader, but the driver is already installed because it works. I got the sound working ok. I installed the graphics drivers, basically all the drivers on that page that were downloadable i did. I installed them until the individual devices worked.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK RegRoch,
Can you POST again what drivers you may be missing (be sure to open up the network adapter tab so I can see if your LAN adapter is installed)
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## RegRoch (Sep 16, 2007)

Ive got all the drivers on that site installed and theres still a few with ! or ?. I was having trouble with ipconfig http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/no-ipconfig-info-185011.html
and as you can see he suggested a driver, but I dont see it on that site. ive got a pic of the driver info on the computer management. Any ideas?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Thanks for the screen shot. Have you done a Full Microsoft Update? If not please do. The Modem device on high definition audio bus needs to be install. It is the first on the list under Audio (Microsoft UAA Bus Driver). The others still may be part of your card reader. I am not sure though. Try this, go to this link and have HP auto detect your laptop.
http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html
This should detect it and give you driver info. If not on this Link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3200974&lang=en
download HP Update near the bottom of the list (This list also has the Bus driver mentioned earlier at the top of the list).
Let me know how you are making out. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## suleman09 (Sep 19, 2010)

dear friends i jst got a Laptop Hp pavilion dv 1000 but due to some reason i lost my suporting disc and suporting software for dvd player so please any body can tell me what tyme of software this system have or can any one provide me the image of that dis


----------



## suleman09 (Sep 19, 2010)

dear friends i jst got a Laptop Hp pavilion dv 1000 but due to some reason i lost my suporting disc and suporting software for dvd player so please any body can tell me what tyme of software this system have or can any one provide me the image of that dis 


my email is [email protected]


----------

